# Washington DC and Buffalo NY



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was on the news today about snow totals. 

Washington had 72 inches in 4 snow"events" and Buffalo had 63 inches in 30 snow "events" .for the amount of time it will to plow everything out once ,I'll have less time in then they do.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

parts of jersey have way more snow then buffalo...ut oh gv.....


----------

